# Photo Tourny: The Small Things



## speedyink (Feb 1, 2010)

This one is pretty straight forward.  Pictures of the small things in life 

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.



My entry:

http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/031/3/e/Bug_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk (Feb 1, 2010)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3500/4065521285_34b2d60942_b.jpg


----------



## MBGraphics (Feb 1, 2010)

Mine for now:
http://www.m-b-photos.com/Macro/Wasps/Random-Wasps/IMG1704/360922925_56E5z-O.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies (Feb 1, 2010)

Here we go:


----------



## Fatback (Feb 1, 2010)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2759/4314428895_5498709b57_b.jpg


----------



## Calibretto (Feb 1, 2010)

http://pic.leech.it/i/f0b94/ddb70f8quarter.jpg


----------



## MacBook (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## iurytx (Feb 2, 2010)

vroom_skies said:


> Here we go:
> (IMG)



Nice one


----------



## vroom_skies (Feb 2, 2010)

iurytx said:


> Nice one



Why thank you


----------



## FairDoos (Feb 2, 2010)

Dam you all! I had such a great picture yesterday of a small water drop on moss! It looked amazing to the eye but i dont have a special camera ! ¬_¬ Someone buy me one? Its my birthday today.


----------



## MacBook (Feb 2, 2010)

FairDoos said:


> Dam you all! I had such a great picture yesterday of a small water drop on moss! It looked amazing to the eye but i dont have a special camera ! ¬_¬ Someone buy me one? Its my birthday today.



DSLR + Macro Lens FTW


----------



## G25r8cer (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice one Vroom


----------



## Respital (Feb 2, 2010)

One of my first shots with my new macro lens, that stick is only about a centimeter or two in diameter.


----------



## aviation_man (Feb 2, 2010)

This work, speedy?


----------



## Justin (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## MacBook (Feb 3, 2010)

Taken with your new 55-250?


----------



## speedyink (Feb 3, 2010)

aviation_man said:


> This work, speedy?



Sure why not


----------



## Justin (Feb 3, 2010)

MacBook said:


> Taken with your new 55-250?



yeah


----------



## El DJ (Feb 4, 2010)

A wee little kitten 
http://i45.tinypic.com/17tp90.jpg


----------



## G25r8cer (Feb 4, 2010)

Can it be a night shot speedy?

Little Windows Key


----------



## Ramodkk (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok, we're ready speedy, hehe.


----------



## speedyink (Feb 4, 2010)

http://www.computerforum.com/169531-photo-tourny-small-things.html


----------



## FairDoos (Feb 5, 2010)

MacBook said:


> DSLR + Macro Lens FTW



To expensive


----------



## Punk (Feb 5, 2010)

Damn I had a picture for this tourny


----------



## TFT (Feb 5, 2010)

Punk said:


> Damn I had a picture for this tourny



Well you do have to visit every so often 
Good to hear you're still alive and kicking. I also had one but I would have got banned for publishing it


----------



## MacBook (Feb 5, 2010)

FairDoos said:


> To expensive



Sell your computer


----------

